# Bumper Boy Bango



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

This has been out for a while now and haven't heard much about them. Anyone here been using them? Have they just not caught on? 

Seems like they would be good for someone training 1 or 2 dogs. Also does anyone know about how to convert it to a 'wireless' trainer? For $139 + conversion kit, it could be a very low cost remote launcher. BB website says something about a 'Field upgrade kit - ROBO to Sportsman' to do this. But, I can't find this anywhere. :? 

Anyone know anything?


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*bango will go busto in my opinion*

Pick up a used bumperboy sportsman 2 shooter and you can buy the bango dummies. That way when you get bored of shooting a dummy you will have a nice training device

Have fun


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*Bango*

Just got one in, I bought it to use as a demo unit. I'll let you know how it works in a few days after I get a chance to play with it. I know you can convert it to work with other BB electronics but jumps the price up.

Jim


----------



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks all. I don't really care about the game or 'sport'. I am looking for a remote launcher and thought it might be a chearper alternative for me. I am considering a Sportsman or Derby Double, but since I am only training one dog, and can't train with a group very often any more I'm interested in these if it is only going to run me $250 or so. Would be interested in your evaluation when you get to that point Jim. 
Thanks

Dan


----------



## CrossCreek (Sep 3, 2004)

I've seen & used them. It's basically a way to get the "shot" out in the field & not by your side. If you only have 1 or 2 dogs it works well. Helps your dog to mark out in the field. If you have more than 1 or 2 dogs then it's really not worth walking out each time & setting it up. (Unless you buy 2 or 3 of them)

It's an inexpensive way to get "mark" attention out in the field.

We use the lucky launcher II & Bumper boys. Both serve a purpose depending on the training.

As for the conversion kit. You will end up paying basically the price of a sportsman or derby double minus the price of the bango. (no big savings there)


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I was wondering if anyone had actually done the conversion of a bango launcher.

Presumably the launcher comes with a mechanical trigger in place of the servo used in other bumperboys. Can anyone tell me what parts (other than the servo) you need to convert it? I am interested in running them off non-BB electronics.

Thanks, Jason.


----------

